# need help asap



## wpviper (Jun 25, 2007)

my friends have a tank with a new fx5 and the water is cloudy and the fish are dieing kind of drunk trying to help sorry if i cant type right 3 fish alredy died the temp is up due to broken heater maybe to like 85 the fish are at the top trying to get oxygen water is cloudy dont know what to do suold i takre them out of the tank and put then in a pot of water or waht


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

1st buy new heater
2nd get some pumps to pump oxigen
3rd use powerhead to make current
4th check your water(nitrites,amonia ...)

should be ok

did you cycle your tank??


----------



## wundwasser (Apr 1, 2007)

change 50% of the water asap get a new heater add aquarium salt and water conditioner and get a airstone or powerhead (i'm not a friend of powerheads cuz of the lil bubbles they create, they can go underneath the slime of the fish) to create oxygen.


----------



## wpviper (Jun 25, 2007)

got a powerhead no air to it takeing it out by hand and braking the water took heater out and have new one for tomarow any reason the fx5 might be makeing the water clouldy (because the bio stuff it came with) they put it in and new fish and the water went nuts put in cem. aww came back from the bar and had to seee fish dead Awww it sucks saved one in a pot of water two still in the tank living but gasping fro (air) i dont know what to do never had this happend in my tanks


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

did you cycle it??
if not just take fish out of there for couple ours , change water, add some colder water might help


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

did they rinse the media before they put it in the filter?


----------



## wpviper (Jun 25, 2007)

no and no they from what i got one of them where going to order super reds wial the tank cycled and then one of them bought reds from a lfs and they did not rinse the sh*t im trying to help them out but i cant watch the=m 24/7 lol they just so happy to get fish in there ithink its the stuff braking down from the fillter and i dont know i think they are just going to lose them all and steart over when the tnk is right thanks for all the help i hope some live i cant stand all the dead fish







they kind of fu*ked up


----------



## calvinklien49 (Jul 17, 2007)

lol....wonder which members did such stupid shi*t! We'll put it all on James! Maybe he'll listen to us next time!


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

This sounds like a water quality issue.

What are your water parameters?


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

> This sounds like a water quality issue.


100%

Don't buy (kill) any more fish until the tank is cycled, PLEASE!


----------

